# Team victory laps



## sarabz (8 August 2012)

I was getting a chuckle out of the team victory laps over the past few days (from what I could see on the internet from the US). 

I was paying most attention to the GBR teams so was amused to see that the eventing team rode all together, nice and tight, looking like they had practiced; the dressage team was a little strung out but still sort of together as a team, and the show jumpers as a whole looked like a thread of individual riders versus three distinct teams. 

Just amused


----------



## teapot (8 August 2012)

You mean like this (have got loads of these photos):


----------



## humblepie (8 August 2012)

That's a super photo.  Probably helped the eventers that unlike the show jumpers they weren't trying to hang on to their hats as well!


----------



## sarabz (8 August 2012)

Teapot, exactly!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (8 August 2012)

The victory laps have been quite scary to watch at times! I though 'Alf' would put Laura into orbit during the dressage one and I feared for the lives of the German girlies and several spectators at one point!


----------



## Bernster (8 August 2012)

Great photo.  Alf passage'd his way out of the arena in fine style, I noticed she didn't do the final lap as probably felt he was going to explode.  Great to watch all of them but the eventers def take the trophy for best organised lap of honour !


----------

